# Query about AMD's never settle forever bundle.



## Bluthunder (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi,
I have a question.
I intend to purchase an AMD 7950 GPU from amazon.com and ship it to a friend of mine who is currently in the US. It will cost me about 210$.
My friend shall return to India next month, then I shall collect that GPU from him.

My question is : 

1.Is AMD's Never Settle Forever Bundle valid in India?
2.Will I be eligible for AMD's never settle forever bundle?
3.If yes, then can I redeem the game codes (for Radeon Gold Reward) in India, or will i have to ask my friend to redeem it while he is in the US?
4. Once I get the game keys, where will I get the game? On steam? (I have a steam account.)


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 13, 2013)

1. Yes but the indian cheap retailers dont give us the coupons
2. Yes.
3. Yes you will be able to redeem.
4. The games supported on steam = steam keys
Games supported by origin = origin key


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 13, 2013)

1. Yes. It is included within the package itself. Got nothing to do with retailers. 
2. Yes.
3. Yes.
4. Steam games on steam. origin games on origin.


----------



## flyingcow (Oct 13, 2013)

The Sorcerer said:


> 1. Yes. It is included within the package itself. Got nothing to do with retailers.
> 2. Yes.
> 3. Yes.
> 4. Steam games on steam. origin games on origin.


but when i got my 7950 it was outside the package..not even attached..AFAIK its not in the package..it is given to us seperately


----------



## Bluthunder (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks A Ton Guys!
This forum has always helped me in the best possible way.
Thanks ACidBaseD, The Sorcerer, flyingcow!


----------



## gamerbloke (Oct 18, 2013)

Hey i also have a question related to this....if i will get a GPU say HD7850 from Singapore or US then what all brands will be giving International warranty?? As price diff b/w here and at Newegg is huge.

Sorry for hijacking thread but what is this AMD's Never Settle Forever Bundle???


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 18, 2013)

The Sorcerer said:


> 1. Yes. It is included within the package itself. Got nothing to do with retailers.
> 2. Yes.
> 3. Yes.
> 4. Steam games on steam. origin games on origin.



The codes will be provided by the retailer. It doesn't come inside package.


----------



## hitman4 (Oct 18, 2013)

gamerbloke said:


> Hey i also have a question related to this....if i will get a GPU say HD7850 from Singapore or US then what all brands will be giving International warranty?? As price diff b/w here and at Newegg is huge.
> 
> Sorry for hijacking thread but what is this AMD's Never Settle Forever Bundle???


dont know about intl warranty..
But amd never settle forever bundle gives you some free games with purchase of graphics card.


----------



## topgear (Oct 18, 2013)

EVGA only offers international warranty on GPUS but they manufacture only Nvidia gpu based graphic cards.


----------



## gamerbloke (Oct 18, 2013)

hitman4 said:


> dont know about intl warranty..
> But amd never settle forever bundle gives you some free games with purchase of graphics card.



Yeah, i saw on NEWEGG nd was amazed to found!!!
So is it that in INDIA we dont get free games (going through few brands i found nothing on FK)???



topgear said:


> EVGA only offers international warranty on GPUS but they manufacture only Nvidia gpu based graphic cards.



Then i guess there's no use of getting it from outside (as i heard Sapphire's are best)
Out of curiosity.. when someone brings in component like Proc or GPU do he have to pay to Custom's or 1 or 2 things are allowed to carry in???


----------



## topgear (Oct 19, 2013)

I think you're good upto products worth ~25k .. if possible just throw away the box and say you bought it for personal use / got it as a gift  .. anyway, amazon takes care of custom things very nicely and will present you with a total shipping cost including everything. One more advantage of buying sapphire products in here is they offer 3 years warranty which is 2 years globally / in most countries.


----------



## gamerbloke (Oct 19, 2013)

topgear said:


> I think you're good upto products worth ~25k .. if possible just throw away the box and say you bought it for personal use / got it as a gift  .. anyway, amazon takes care of custom things very nicely and will present you with a total shipping cost including everything. One more advantage of buying sapphire products in here is they offer 3 years warranty which is 2 years globally / in most countries.



Ok, but i dont think its wise to get from Amazon for the very same reason "no intl. warranty".
First we pay more, second we dont even get free games WTF??!!


----------



## rayfire (Oct 19, 2013)

My dad's friend will be coming back for US next month
iv asked him to get this
Amazon.com: Sapphire Radeon Vapor-X HD 7950 OC with Boost 3 GB DDR5 DL-DVI-I/SL-DVI-D/HDMI/DP PCI-Express Graphics Card 11196-09-40G: Computers & Accessories


----------



## gamerbloke (Oct 19, 2013)

rayfire said:


> My dad's friend will be coming back for US next month
> iv asked him to get this
> Amazon.com: Sapphire Radeon Vapor-X HD 7950 OC with Boost 3 GB DDR5 DL-DVI-I/SL-DVI-D/HDMI/DP PCI-Express Graphics Card 11196-09-40G: Computers & Accessories



and what if u face ne problem with it?? then u will hve to ship it back


----------



## rayfire (Oct 19, 2013)

gamerbloke said:


> and what if u face ne problem with it?? then u will hve to ship it back



im taking a Risk


----------



## gamerbloke (Oct 20, 2013)

rayfire said:


> im taking a Risk



why dont u get r280x or r290x?


----------



## rayfire (Oct 20, 2013)

gamerbloke said:


> why dont u get r280x or r290x?



i was thinking of r9 280x cuz my budget was 300$
but i have a 500w psu.
and r9 270x was in my mind but its rebrander 7870


----------



## gamerbloke (Oct 21, 2013)

in my opinion u should w8 for "r" series to hit market completely coz then there would be a significant price drop in these cards.


----------



## topgear (Oct 22, 2013)

Is these sound any good  

MSI R9 270X HAWK Graphics Card
MSI AMD Radeon R9 280X, 3GB GDDR5, PCI Express 3.0 Graphics Card R9 280X GAMING 3G


----------

